# Gerundio



## licinio

Ciao.
Ho un dubbio, derivante dalla lettura sulle grammatiche inglesi dei famigerati "misrelated participles" che ho paura che stiano in agguato sempre anche in italiano.

Questa è la frase in questione:

"In caso di salatura a secco, per favorire una omogenea distribuzione del sale sulla superficie del formaggio, l’operazione è ripetuta dopo 24 ore, provvedendo a rivoltare il prodotto"

La domanda è: il gerundio "provvedendo" è usato in modo corretto? Me lo chiedo dato che il soggetto della frase è "l'operazione" e mi sembra che il verbo implicito rimandi a questo soggetto.

Grazie.


----------



## lozenge

Io direi "dopo aver provvisto"....il gerundio semplice esplicita la contemporaneità di un'azione, qui però è evidente che PRIMA si deve rivoltare il prodotto e POI procedere


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, licinio. Hmm... in realtà 'operazione' è solo il _soggetto grammaticale_, quello a cui guarda il predicato, ma, trattandosi di una forma passiva, non corrisponde al _soggetto logico_, cioè quello che effettivamente compie l'azione (un sottaciuto 'salatore'), e al quale rimanda il gerundio, che altrimenti dovrebbe essere in forma passiva. Non so se sono stato abbastanza chiaro...


----------



## licinio

Necsus, dici quindi che la frase è del tutto corretta? In effetti credo che in italiano, il gerundio può talora essere del tutto slegato dal soggetto della principale, una specie di ablativo assoluto, come in:
Piovendo, la gara sarà rinviata.
ma non sono sicuro di quando questo sia possibile al di fuori del verbo impersonale.


----------



## Necsus

No, dico che il gerundio si riferisce al soggetto che compie l'azione (logico), non a quello del verbo passivo (grammaticale)...


----------



## stellacometa

lozenge said:


> Io direi "dopo aver provvisto"....



Io invece direi "dopo aver provveduto"...
sbaglio?


----------



## lozenge

Beh dipende. Dici visto o veduto?

Io le sento entrambe, però preferisco provvisto. E che io sappia sono entrambe accettabili


----------



## licinio

Approfondendo il tema avrei scoperto dell'esistenza di un gerundio subordinativo che forse spiega la differenza di soggetti tra principale e subordinata implicita. 
http://www.dizionario-italiano.it/grammatica-italiana/grammatica-126.php
http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_12/interventi/4962.shtml

Mi spiace non poter accedere, per dirimere la questione, a questo documento
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/Indice_analitico_G.shtml
che a mio parere dovrebbe essere messo a disposizione di tutti in rete, come avviene per esempio con il Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas pubblicato dalla Real Academia spagnola.


----------



## licinio

Vi sembra corretta questa frase?

"Si ricorda che, al fine dell’ottenimento del contributo, entro un anno dalla presente comunicazione, dovrà essere presentata idonea rendicontazione tramite la procedura on-line utilizzata per l’invio della domanda *collegandosi* all’indirizzo internet_."_


----------



## gabrigabri

A me entrambe le frasi sembrano corrette. 
Cosa metteresti al posto di collegandosi??


----------



## housecameron

Secondo me la sua funzione è quella di sostituire _tramite/mediante + sostantivo (collegamento/"rivoltamento")._
La trovo corretta, e personalmente non direi mai _dopo aver *provvisto.*_
Ciao!


----------



## Crisidelm

Io avrei semplicemente aggiunto, dopo "provvedendo", l'avverbio "prima".


----------



## housecameron

Secondo me non ci vuole _prima._
Nel caso del formaggio si cosparge il sale rigirando la forma.
Salare e rivoltare sono due azioni che avvengono contestualmente.


----------



## Crisidelm

Allora "nel contempo".


----------



## Cnaeius

housecameron said:


> Secondo me la sua sua funzione è quella di sostituire _tramite/mediante + sostantivo (collegamento/"rivoltamento")._


 
Concordo perfettamente. Del resto ricordiamoci che il gerundio italiano deriva dal gerundio ablativo latino. Il gerundio era la declinazione dell'infinito e nel caso ablativo significava, tra le altre cose, appunto questo. Altri esempi in cui ha proprio questa funzione:
Mangiando si ingrassa (=tramite l'azione di mangiare)
Studiando si diventa più colti (=tramite lo studio)


----------



## Artemide Diana

A me sembrano corrette tutte e due le frasi (quelle con _provvedendo_ e _collegandosi_); c'è la simultaneità.


----------

